# how did you know that your fursona was right?



## shapeless0ne (Jun 2, 2016)

like the title says this thread will be for politely discussing how everyone knew there current fursona was right for them.  ^.=.^

I've made this thread for people like me, who form day one in the fandom haven't been able to stay one species of fursona for very long "for example stayed a lion for 2 mouths and then became a snake". so therefore I'd like to ask that no one posts things like "i just knew" or "it came to me, and i knew".


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 2, 2016)

Well I'm a human
It's a human
It's me
I'm a human

What else would be right other than a human?


That's right, a human!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Well I'm a human
> It's a human
> It's me
> I'm a human
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

I find kangaroos amazing, sooooo yeah~


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I find kangaroos amazing, sooooo yeah~


ok, but you didn't add a lot of detail.  could you explain why you think so? how you made your fursona? why it works for you?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> ok, but you didn't add a lot of detail.  could you explain why you think so? how you made your fursona? why it works for you?


I dunno, I just like 'em more than other species
One not-so-personal reason for my fursona, though, is because I have a really big mouth, so a rather chubby or slightly obese (not much) kangaroo won't look too weird, I guess
Yeah, I admit it~


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 2, 2016)

now that, was an answer i was looking for.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> now that, was an answer i was looking for.


What 'bout you ?
There're lots of reasons for choosing to be a dragon, I assume ?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 2, 2016)

well, after a long history of struggling to find a fursona i was desperate to find anything that would fit (and stay for at least a year), i was determined that whatever my true fursona was it had to be a scalie. I had already tried crocodile, raptor, t-rex, frilled lizard so I tried being a dragon. dragon suits me well because being a heavy fantasy nerd  I do love the idea of being able to use magic, I'm also smart (at times) which fits into the dragon profile, I love water to therefore water dragon goes well with that.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> i was determined that whatever my true fursona was it had to be a scalie.


And me... I HAVE to have fur XD



shapeless0ne said:


> I had already tried crocodile, raptor, t-rex, frilled lizard so I tried being a dragon.


I went through lots and lots of mammal species just to where I got, too



shapeless0ne said:


> dragon suits me well because being a heavy fantasy nerd I do love the idea of being able to use magic, I'm also smart (at times) which fits into the dragon profile


I thought I'd be a boar, 'cause my horoscope is a pig, and (like I said) I like eating a lot XD however, I have lots of problems with hooves, so... nope
One more thing is that I like long, big tails, and kangaroos really got me there

Also...


shapeless0ne said:


> I love water to therefore water dragon goes well with that.


Jin goes for element Earth, Water and Wind, too~ long explanation short, I pick these 3 'cause they're the only elements that do physical damage, without actual elemental effects (like, Fire burns, Ice/Frost freezes and slows, Electric shocks and burns, and whatnot)


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd go for the elements earth, water, and shadow (well if you could call shadow an element).


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

Shadow, dark, light, all that stuff... kinda too unrealistic to me, sooo I don't go for that. Even when it comes to magic, I go for physical-based ones. Like I said earlier, I always stick to physical damage, and so element Earth, Water and Wind are my way to go.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 2, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


>



Wow like okay now I'm just insulted. Why can't my fursona be a human without people thinking I'm a troll :c


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Wow like okay now I'm just insulted. Why can't my fursona be a human without people thinking I'm a troll :c


I dunno ? Like, _fur_sona ?
Humans don't have fur
If you wanna have a human character that represent you, instead of an anthro animal, you might as well call him your "personal character"


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 2, 2016)

but still after all the fursona's I've been through I still have trouble staying one thing for long, that's why I made this thread.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> but still after all the fursona's I've been through I still have trouble staying one thing for long, that's why I made this thread.


Same here, fella. Same here too.
I hope I could stick with Jin (my fursona's name) being a kangaroo, though.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 2, 2016)

i just hope whatever my fursona might be (hopefuly not a canine..... especially after all the bashing I've done lol ) I'll find it soon, or stick with my dragon. hopefully with this thread we both can find a solution. ^.-.^


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> (hopefuly not a canine..... especially after all the bashing I've done lol )


Oh sweet bloody hell, don't get me started with this one... I got someone bashed a demographic in 2011 in my face just to tell me that hybrids were chosen the most (only before wolves, foxes and dogs), while jackals, hyenas and such were near the last ; he told me that my point is outdated *cough2011cough5yearsagocough*
We turned the thread from about taking art-requests to about debating which species are more popular
Good times lol


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Oh sweet bloody hell, don't get me started with this one... I got someone bashed a demographic in 2011 in my face just to tell me that hybrids were chosen the most (only before wolves, foxes and dogs), while jackals, hyenas and such were near the last ; he told me that my point is outdated *cough2011cough5yearsagocough*
> We turned the thread from about taking art-requests to about debating which species are more popular
> Good times lol


lol, well I can't say there isn't a ton of canine furries.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> lol, well I can't say there isn't a ton of canine furries.


You got that, man
Dragons are at the 4th or 5th place, I don't remember exactly
Kangaroos... not so much (I'm so lonely ;_; )


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You got that, man
> Dragons are at the 4th or 5th place, I don't remember exactly
> Kangaroos... not so much (I'm so lonely ;_; )


sorry to hear that bro, that sorta reminds me of when I was an avian.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

Back then, if there was no-one else of my kind, I'd be like, "yay me for unique me" lol


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 2, 2016)

hey, isn't that how we all start out?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

Now, though, I don't feel like keeping up with all that~ just wanna be a kangaroo with an absurd amount of elemental power that's always ready to pull off some Kamehameha like some die-hard Dragon-Ball nerd XD


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 2, 2016)

One day I drew my char and was, like, "Welp, that turned out right, I guess". That's how the precious knowledge of righty things came to me.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I dunno ? Like, _fur_sona ?
> Humans don't have fur
> If you wanna have a human character that represent you, instead of an anthro animal, you might as well call him your "personal character"



Wow okay way to be racist mate like come on this is 2016 if I wanna be a human fursona I have the right okay?

Just like if I wanna say I'm a demisexual transqueerkin apachi native otherkin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Wow okay way to be racist mate like come on this is 2016 if I wanna be a human fursona I have the right okay?
> 
> Just like if I wanna say I'm a demisexual transqueerkin apachi native otherkin.


"Human fursona"... ? 
... Sure thing


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> "Human fursona"... ?
> ... Sure thing



You're damn right and I'm keeping it that way >:c


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> You're damn right and I'm keeping it that way >:c


Yeah, sure


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Yeah, sure



You're right I'm sure


----------



## llMeanlightll (Jun 2, 2016)

I was basically just playing around while drawing and it turned out to be a weird alien looking rabbit with a very long neck but the face looks like the one on my profile. So I did some adjustment afterward for about 3 or 4 times. The second drawing was way too detailed and creepy to represent me, the third is too plain and so I ended up with...this! A dwarf hotot rabbit with paint on their face called Bunni because ways to be original right there lol Either way I'd still consider this as my 'internet fursona' only and I do have many other fursonas or I'd rather call them ocs cause they don't necessary represent me and I imagine myself interacting with them instead, like it has it's own personality and life (imaginary friends perhaps...I'm a lonely individual :'D)

I'm a dragon enthusiast but I do love rabbits...and a hybrid between dragon and rabbit doesn't really work in my favor (I've tried) Though I think my new 'real life fursona' that I may want to get a fursuit of would turn out to be a hybrid between canine/deer/rabbit/feline...I'd probably be drawing them later.


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jun 2, 2016)

Took me a long while to figure out this fursona thing. It wasn't so much a species issue, there was always going to be a lion there. I think the earliest depiction the lion was a deep brown color. Then, I went with black, which I liked. Then, one day I colored it too lightly, and so the lion's fur ended up looking slate grey, and I found myself liking that a whole lot more then black, and so, my fursona became a grey lion. Then was the gender issue. I used to draw the 'sona as female, but it never felt quite right, and I later realized, of course! 'Cause I, myself, am not female, I am agender, so the grey lion also became agender. Next, there was the name issue. I went through sooo many names, until finally I just started referring to them as "the Coffee Lion". Oddly enough, it works out perfectly, and several friends of mine call me "Coffee" because of it. 

Now, I was perfectly happy with how Coffee had turned out, I didn't want to change 'em. And yet, something still didn't feel right, like there was still aspects of myself that I still needed to pull out. That's when I created my first secondary fursona, C.B. Pepo, a black cat. Pepo became all of the weird random thoughts that constantly spin around in my head. Like all of my restlessness pushed into one entity. 

Late last year, I started picking up on Buddhism. Even as a beginner, learning about Dhamma helped me grow an inner piece that I wasn't even aware existed in me, and from it I would finally create my third fursona, another lion named Xandra. As well as this inner piece, Xandra has become the symbol of my love for living things and a way to push my anxious thoughts aside. 

And there you have it. How I managed to create three separate fursonas.


----------



## raiynekyu (Jun 2, 2016)

Took me quite a while. When I first found out about furries about five years ago I was like _"alright hell yeah I'm a wolf" _but that just seemed really generic - too easy for my fursona. However, I just stuck with it because whatever. I took a break from furries for a few years and was dragged back into it by a friend I met in sophomore year. I had grown to really like birds so I decided that maybe an eagle would be right. Specifically a bald eagle just because they're everywhere in Washington. She basically became the animal version of me - same pixie cut hair, same personality and pastel brown feathers (cause I'm a pastel hoe). She just seemed right because I didn't force the character, she kinda just created herself. At this point, I didn't consider myself a furry, I just liked my character who _just so happened to be anthropomorphic._

Now for the fursona that I have a fursuit of. I've been in the fae and fantasy cosplay community for a long time and am the admin of my own forum for it. I was designing original characters for me and one of my moderators to make costumes for and take to conventions or faires. I ended up creating a sort of upright-walking wolf/deer creature, and decided it was a forest guardian or spirit. I tried to redesign him so I wouldn't have to make a fursuit but hell, I really liked him and decided to go for it. So this kid has two different personalities. When I'm at a fae event like a renaissance faire with him, I'm going to act all etherial and whimsical because that's what was intended. However if I ever go to a fur con with him, I'll probably stuff him into a hoodie, pop on some glasses and toss a starbucks drink in his hand because I think that he's totally a hipster at heart. This is kind of a joke between a friend and I because he is so far from being mainstream considering he's some sort of wolf-deer-guardian spirit thing haha. I think he came out perfect because he is really just a fluffy outcome of my imagination and the more I thought about him, the more he grew into a character I really liked.

Anyways my fursona who is an extension of myself would be the eagle, and the fursona who is really just there as a character for me to become is the wolfdeer.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

Wow, everyone here really got a long history of their fursonas, and mine was all like, "Hm, I like eatin' a lot, I like havin' a massive tail and whatnot. Kangaroo. That should do it." XD


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 2, 2016)

I like cats.
I like cat ears.
Peach-ish fur? Not too many patterns?
Easier to color.

Caracal.
Yeah. ' -'

Then I gave him a demonic twin brother. That story is far more complicated.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Peach-ish fur? Not too many patterns?
> Easier to color.


Now this is the right answer XD


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 2, 2016)

Started off as a wolf but there were many creatures i liked for different reasons. Dragons because i like scalies and mythical creatures with abilities. A monkey because i have always liked the idea of having that kind of agility and exploring. The wolf was mainly a first love of animals thing.

Instead of trying to pick between several things i like though, i just picked the hybrid route and put characteristics from all the creatures i like into one character, because i was never going to settle with any one creature and at the same time i only wanted one character to represent my personality. I think that may be one of the reasons there are a lot of hybrids, people just don't wan't to choose between several things they like, at least for me that was the case.


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Now this is the right answer XD



It was mainly the ears. 

I love the ears. 

I was torn between a caracal and a sand cat tho.

Best ears 10/10 omg


----------



## llMeanlightll (Jun 2, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> It was mainly the ears.
> 
> I love the ears.
> 
> ...


Omg sand cats are just soooooooo adorable in every way possible, to me anyway. I was also thinking that being a cat would be the best for me since my friends had commented on my behavior at random times that I act like a cat...well you can have more than one fursona so -shrugs- I guess I'll add a Canada lynx into my to-draw-list as well.

As a side note, check out dwarf Japanese flying squirrel if you don't happen to know them already.


----------



## Storok (Jun 2, 2016)

When i think about it... I look at it. Aaaand yes it fits me and my personality


----------



## eggplantmcgee (Jun 2, 2016)

I have so many fursonas it's hell but I love them all. My mouse was chosen because I hoard a lot of food in my room and I am small and shy. My pig, because I can be chubby and intelligent, but still have a piggy side. My wolverine because of my aggressive personality despite my timid size and my love of snow and ability to withstand the cold. And then my Red Panda, simply because I think they can be the cutest most playful little things. Of course more thought went into them as time went on and they are pretty developed now. I think you just feel animals you are. I feel like all those animals, but I don't really want to be a mouse-pig-tazmanian-red-panda hybrid, so I just make more.


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 2, 2016)

RocRabbit said:


> As a side note, check out dwarf Japanese flying squirrel if you don't happen to know them already.



OhMYFUCK THOSE ARE CUTEEEEE ; w; Brb making another character.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> OhMYFUCK THOSE ARE CUTEEEEE ; w; Brb making another character.


Wow XD


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Wow XD



Probs just gonna be a personal one tho lol.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Probs just gonna be a personal one tho lol.


Be careful of having too many characters~ you don't wanna get the feeling like you're "neglecting your poor child" XD


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Be careful of having too many characters~ you don't wanna get the feeling like you're "neglecting your poor child" XD


Pfft I never neglect my children~~ I just stop showing them off lol.


----------



## Souva (Jun 4, 2016)

Oh, boy. I have far too many characters and have jumped between fursonas many, many times.
My first was a red and brown grey wolf named Ruby, followed by a eyeburningly bright cyan wolf/arctic fox who was given to me by a very close friend named StarryNight. I held onto her for a few years before I blew through many more 'sonas trying to find one that really fit: another wolf this time purple and named Mizar, then a grey canine/ferret/whatever thing with weird antennae named Chandra, and then a domestic strain of Chinese dragon named Lumi. None of them stayed for more than a few months lol, and I keep them stashed still as occasional characters I revisit. I then settled with an unnamed gorgonopsid that I used as more of a vent/personal thing, which I still keep as a secodnary 'sona... but I knew Souva the spotted hyena was the one when I saw her for sale and just could not stop thinking about her for days! I relate to a lot of hyena traits, especially the way they look and act. So, I dropped the twenty bucks (my first actual currency on a character lol) and she's been with me for half a year now.


----------



## malibu (Jun 4, 2016)

I started out as a lion because when I was a hell of a lot younger, I was more bold, and hung around a lot of women, so it made sense. As I got older, my personality has changed quite a bit, so I fell back on a generic dog. My fursona, Malibu, was originally an OC my girlfriend at the time and I had, but he kind of clicked with me and I turned him into my sona, and his girlfriend became my girlfriends sona, and we were a happy puppy pair for a long time. When we broke up, we kept our sona's together, so I made Maduro to be single like me. He's basically Malibu, just different colors and girlfriend-less.


----------



## Nataku (Jun 6, 2016)

My dragon has always been with me, it was my imaginary friend when I was young and it just grew into being my sona. So even though it was never originally designed (as much as I guess anyone ever designs their imaginary friends) as my sona, it's what it became. The design has not changed in decades.

The Irish setter? I grew up with them. My parents bred and showed them. I spent more time around those dogs than I did humans. I just always pictured myself as one. So I guess this one would be the 'pick your favorite species/breed and run with it' answer. Pretty easy design really. That sona just became more twisted over the years... Just like me.

My third fursona was originally just a rather nebulous idea of 'the opposite of Sytalith (the Irish setter).' So the opposite of a dog is a cat.  But the 'sona was always supposed to be struggling with accepting itself. What do cats have problems with? Well aside from dogs, since that would just be going right back to the Irish setter, they fight with birds. So cat became cat bird. Self loathing issues abounded. And cat became spotty because I like spots and they are a pattern, which is the opposite of a solid color coat (again, Sytalith is an Irish setter, they are solid red). Eventually the spotted cat bird thing became more specific - the feline parts became margay, because margay are not only spotted, but they can rotate their ankles and hang from their hind paws from trees. My ankles are also hyper flexible and can rotate farther than the average human's can. The bird parts became Argus pheasant, because hey look, more spots! Argus pheasants and margay also have very similar colorations in the wild, so in my head, seemed like the perfect combo for my little cat bird.
Took years for the ideas to really come together into a concrete design. There was a fair bit of tweaking that occured. Originally the cat had gone from yellow, to brown, to orange, to black and white, and then back to yellow. The wings were originally white and had no specific type associated with them. Really, this is the sona that took me the longest to nail down, and I think it's because it took so long to really settle on a species I felt matched ('spotty cat' does not count).


----------



## StealYourFace (Jun 6, 2016)

Because Bertha is best skeleton

And because I don't think there's anyone else here with a Stealie sona.

I'll tell you about my real one if you can guess my former account.


----------



## modfox (Jun 6, 2016)

it just felt right. if your comfortable with it then its your fursona


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 7, 2016)

modfox said:


> it just felt right. if your comfortable with it then its your fursona


yes, but how would you describe it feeling right? and how do you know your comfortable with it?


----------



## Katriel (Jun 7, 2016)

I don't, really. I have a list of ways I relate to her, the persona she represents for me turned out pretty fun, and everything clicked once I came up with a name for the picture I'd taken a fancy to ... but small things like her being nocturnal and me not being so, do not line up so well ... 

Still, having a character design and a name is further than I'd gotten in years.  Must have done something right.


----------



## Wither (Jun 7, 2016)

I knew it was right because I picked it. 


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I dunno ? Like, _fur_sona ?
> Humans don't have fur
> If you wanna have a human character that represent you, instead of an anthro animal, you might as well call him your "personal character"


Birds nor reptiles nor amphibians nor fish have fur.
Some animals also have skin.

It makes as much sense to have a human fursona than anything else.

I never will understand why furries seem offended by humans. You're all fucking humans :v


----------



## okamifreak (Jun 8, 2016)

For me it start as a kid. I've always been on the bigger side (I'm not fat I'm fluffy.) and like to give big ol' bear hugs. So people started to call me a big ol' teddy bear and it just sort of stuck with me. I later evolved it into a polar bear since in so pasty and I definitely prefer colder weather to hot (you can only take so much off before it becomes illegal but you can always put more on). The pink color and purple eye spot come from the fact that I like to wear those colors so much. Though I do have to admit in the early stages of figuring out my fursona I did think that maybe I was a fox or wolf but they just weren't right so that didn't last long. So here I am the big ol' pink and purple polar bear.


----------

